# City of Calcutta sailed from Tobruk 16.6.42



## Roger Turner (Mar 11, 2006)

This was possibly the last vessel to sail from Tobruk before it`s fall, has anyone any further information as to where I could find a Photo or details of her final end or even a site which gives details of the MN during the war, my Wife`s uncle did this trip and they got safely to Alexandria on one screw at 12knots


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Try the MN site http://mowbars.plus.com/


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Roger Turner said:


> This was possibly the last vessel to sail from Tobruk before it`s fall, has anyone any further information as to where I could find a Photo or details of her final end or even a site which gives details of the MN during the war, my Wife`s uncle did this trip and they got safely to Alexandria on one screw at 12knots


Roger

This vessel was bombed during the war think it was in 1942 searching for details. Last entry I have of her she was later sold to Grosvenor Shipping Company of Hong Kong in 1961 and renamed Grosvenor Pilot. No further info after that


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Roger

The following website gives her as being bombed on June 12th 1942

www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Roger,

City of Calcutta (5) 8,063 GRT Built 1940. 1961 sold to Grosvenor Shipping Co, Hong Kong renamed Grosvenor Pilot. 

Scrapped 1962.

If you cannot get a photo from any members on here then you can purchase a print from the South African Museum website here:

http://rapidttp.co.za/museum/jmmc/jmmcc.html

or the National Maritime Museum website here:

http://www.nmm.ac.uk/cgi-bin/empower?DB=ShipsPlansAndPhotos

Rgds


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Attacked by aircraft 12th June 1942 off Mersa Matruh, Egypt sailing from Port Said to Malta. Arrived Alexandria the following day. Torbruk fell 9 days after the attack.


----------



## Roger Turner (Mar 11, 2006)

Many thanks for all the speedy help from all
Roger


----------



## david fitzpatrick (Sep 10, 2005)

I have just come across this info about the City of Calcutta Very interesting. My first trip to sea was on this ship, from Birkenhead to Bombay signed off her on the 17th Sep 1961 she must have been scrapped soon after, thou I'm not surprised she was a workhouse never seemed to get out of the engine room, problems of no vac on the turbines, never found out the problem till some time later, I met the 2nd eng he informed me the turbine casing was cracked, wise move to sell, as for a picture the Liverpool Maritime Museam Photo copied one for me. p.s.you could see the patches fitted over the bullet holes on the funnel and deck, glad I was not on board then Cheers Dave F


----------



## andy88up. (Mar 10, 2008)

My first ship was tss City of Calcutta as deck apprentice. I sailed on her from 3rd June 1959 to 26th March 1960, (2 voyages) firstly the round Africa trip, then Persian Gulf outward, and Chittagong, Calcutta, Trincomalee, Colombo homeward. We went aground in a sandstorm in the Suez Canal, and were towed up to Port Said, where many of our crew, who had just joined in Calcutta, were found to have smallpox. We were quarantined off Tilbury for the statutary 14 days, fortunately no further cases. I have a photo of the ship, b/w, taken in Bombay docks. Not sure how to send it.
Regards Andy C.


----------

